# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Colouring concrete

## Brian7886

Hey guys just poured a 63m2 shed slab, as well as a 120m2 driveway, what im wanting to do is seal and colour the driveway. And possibly the shed slab too, before i put the shed up. Have seen tinted sealers to make up pretty much whatever colour you want. Im not interesting in a stencil spray or blanket spray. Have had it quoted up, and considering it cost me about 6K to do all the concrete, its going to cost more then half that to spray the driveway. Just interested in a roll on sealer.  
Issues i need to address are that the shed slab with a sealer can get pretty slippery, is there a non slip additive that can be put in the sealer for it?  
What are good quality brands, I do not want something im going to see floating down the curb in a weeks time. The concrete is about 2-3 weeks old at present. Heard tinted sealers cant be put on for at least 21 days. (like render)

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Crommelin website has all the answers... 
You don't need non-slip on a shed floor in my experience

----------


## Brian7886

> Crommelin website has all the answers... 
> You don't need non-slip on a shed floor in my experience

  
cheers mate. we did my mates driveway and just a small section that would be infront of his roller doors on his shed. as the shed slab is finished smooth with a chopper puttin a high gloss sealer on it in that 100mm made it real slippery. with the kids and a bit of rain and a southerly wind it has the potential to get a bit of water there. just dont want any accidents. im wanting to do it before i put the shed up so i can do every inchnot trying to go round posts

----------


## Oldsaltoz

There' a good range of epoxy based slab sealants, often used in Hydraulic workshops, very durable and stain resistant, not difficult to apply either. 
If you must have a non slip suface your only inexpensive alternative is to add some form of grit, the real being that the product will wear at the tops of the grit first so may need recoating in high traffic areas from time to time. 
The other problem with grit is that it's almost impossible to keep clean. 
You could try a smooth coat followed by a loop roller coat to get a dimple effect, but not as good as non slip. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Random Username

Another approach is to sprinkle salt or sugar on top of the wet epoxy once you've painted an area; once the epoxy has all set, hose the floor down to dissolve the salt/sugar and you're left with a textured floor without a gritty feel.

----------


## barney118

I used a concrete sealer on my driveway and bought a tub of glass grit From the concrete supplies i just threw over and it forms a nice non slip surface and sparkles in the sun.  
Cheers Barney
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## Brian7886

Thanks boys. Gunna give it a go in about 2 weeks. Got my daughters birthday party here next weekend so cant really do it then. Will post a few pics

----------

